# Some basic questions



## IndianKiwi (May 21, 2009)

Hi There, 

I am an CgArtist by profession working in NZ. I want to immigrate to Canada. I took the Skilled Worker Self Assessment test on the Canada Immigration website and got a score of 73.

Can you please tell me 

a)Do I have any chances of getting a PR? If yes, how long does it take?

b)At the moment I don't have job offer, but would an job offer speed up the immigration process? Also would the company need to get me a work visa first?

When I took the eligibility test it said it I am almost close to qualify for the "Skilled Worker Program". Can someone explain to me about the following


"2) In all other cases:

You must not be working in Canada and you either

* do not have a valid work permit or
* you have a work permit, but your circumstances are different from those described in the first example.

*In this case, the offer of employment is valid if your prospective employer"
*

What does it mean the "offer of employment" are valid? Does it mean I can work in Canada?

Thanks

Indian Living in Kiwiland


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

IndianKiwi said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am an CgArtist by profession working in NZ. I want to immigrate to Canada. I took the Skilled Worker Self Assessment test on the Canada Immigration website and got a score of 73.
> 
> ...


I didn't know what a CgArtist was until I Googled it and I assume it means Computer Generated Artist. If it is not on the LIST of 38 occupations desired in Canada, and I don't think it is, you would require to obtain an offer of employment before you would qualify for a two year TWP, which would speed up the process.
I don't understand your last question. You cannot work in Canada without a temporary work visa or PR visa. What age are you? If under 30 you may well qualify under the BUNAC system which would grant you a one year WHV (Working Holiday Visa) which under the right conditions can be converted into a TWP and then PR status.


----------

